# Whats missing?



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Notice whats missing on the 'evening news' these days?
- the 'body count' from Iraq and Afghanistan and by the way didnt his holiness promise to catch Osama? Whats up with that you living waste of O2....reality interveen and your learning it aint as easy as you think it is.
- the daily update on the price of a barrel of oil. Do they really want a oil substitute? Can you see what those third world assholes would do if we stopped needing their oil?Its not like we want their women.
- any reference to speach blunders by Obama,Biden, Pelosi or Reid
- on days the market slumps not a word is mentioned about king dipshit but if goes up 1 pt or there is any positive movement in any market well....The king turd himself has fixed it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> - the 'body count' from Iraq and Afghanistan and by the way didnt his holiness promise to catch Osama?


Say what you will about George Stephanopoulis' stances and reporting on "This Week" (I actually don't think he's all that bad), but every week he lists the names of Iraq and Afghanistan KIA's in a way that I find to be respectful and apolitical.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll give him that Obie but I was refering to how the newscast, news papers and weekly magazines carried every 10th, 50th, hundredth etc soldier killed. There was no honor in why they were reporting the death , the only reason they were was to sensationalize the story and beat on President Bush with it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

JAP, I am glad you brought that up. I really hadnt noticed before but you are absolutely right, they havent reported any since osama was elected.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I'll give him that Obie but I was refering to how the newscast, news papers and weekly magazines carried every 10th, 50th, hundredth etc soldier killed. There was no honor in why they were reporting the death , the only reason they were was to sensationalize the story and beat on President Bush with it.


Ahhh, okay....agreed


----------

